# Too Much Biological Filtration ?



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it possilbe to have too much biofiltration where in the fish do not produce enough ammonia to feed the benefical bacteria ?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

you will only colonize as much bacteria as you have food source, so no.....it is not really possible to have more bacteria than you have food, at least not for the long run.....they would just die off and reach equilibrium if anything.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Puma said:


> you will only colonize as much bacteria as you have food source, so no.....it is not really possible to have more bacteria than you have food, at least not for the long run.....they would just die off and reach equilibrium if anything.


 Exactly.

Bacteria are typicaly ONLY limited on food, not O2.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Once the tank is cycled, ie no ammonia or nitrite, your bacteria has grown fully. Unless you increas the ammonia content, this could be by adding more fish or lack of maintanance the bacteria will stay the same. At this point any more filters added will be better stuffed with wool and other mechanical filtration media.


----------

